# Hickok .45 and the mighty Glock 18.



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Love that guy! Never shot a G18 before...sure looks like fun!


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

nice, i'd like to have at least one...(maybe one in .45 ACP as well) but it is not available.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I’d like to know how he got one to play with?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> I'd like to know how he got one to play with?


The gun was on loan from Silencer Central.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

on loan? Interesting. I thought those weren’t legal in the US, or is it ok if you pay the tax stamp? I looked at Glock’s website and they don’t list any US dealers?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Need one , now !!
Look at the feeding issues


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> on loan? Interesting. I thought those weren't legal in the US, or is it ok if you pay the tax stamp? I looked at Glock's website and they don't list any US dealers?


Hickok and his son own several full auto guns including an M-16 and a Thompson .45 auto.
I think manufactured before 1980 (?) are legal and the G18 was built long after that.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> Look at the feeding issues


Do you mean buying BOOOLITZ to feed that hungry beast?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

$30 a clip in about 5 seconds is gonna make practice time real expensive!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> Hickok and his son own several full auto guns including an M-16 and a Thompson .45 auto.
> I think manufactured before 1980 (?) are legal and the G18 was built long after that.


Could be. I used to shoot at a range in SC and they had a bunch of full autos for rent. Guess it's ok if you pay the tax stamps.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> $30 a clip


Magazine DAMNIT!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I stand corrected. Still too expensive for me.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Truth is, it is not practical.
Wasting ammo is senseless.
Looks like a helluva good time though!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't range shoot that often, it would be a nice vehicle , eliminating shots from a passing ,, moving vehicle,,, shutting down the threat


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Can't own one anyway, but it would be cool


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

pic said:


> Can't own one anyway, but it would be cool


Would be fun to shoot a couple times, but I couldn't justify owning one either.


----------

